
Xidel: process HTML/XML/JSON using CSS, XPath, XQuery or pattern templates - fiatjaf
http://www.videlibri.de/xidel.html
======
fiatjaf
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/benibela/xidel](https://github.com/benibela/xidel)

